# Bionic Bootloader or Rom Manager?



## ergon (Jun 23, 2011)

I guess the real question is do I need either one right now. I've got both but only the Bootloader loaded through Superuser.


----------



## sLpFhaWK (Sep 23, 2011)

Rom Manager works w/ the Bionic. I've used it both times to install UNL3ASH3D 1.0 and 1.2x.

First I had the Bionic Bootstrap installed, then I updated CWM thru Rom Manager to current. And when you select ROM from the SD card it will ask you 3 options, to backup current rom, wipe system and wipe dalvik cache.

After that you should be good to go.


----------

